# Model No.:60678EU Driver download



## Killyou2080 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been given a Model No.:60678EU But i dont have a driver for it and i dont know the name of the devise... and i dotn have the driver for it... i was hoping to find a download for it on the online but it kinda hard becuse i dont know the name or anything so i will need help....the S/N is 10011008C5CC0.....Cable RF MAC Address=00028A8C5CC0...that i can see on it so hopfully someone can help me>>:upset::4-thatsba


----------



## Killyou2080 (Jul 20, 2009)

Killyou2080 said:


> I have been given a Model No.:60678EU But i dont have a driver for it and i dont know the name of the devise... and i dotn have the driver for it... i was hoping to find a download for it on the online but it kinda hard becuse i dont know the name or anything so i will need help....the S/N is 10011008C5CC0.....Cable RF MAC Address=00028A8C5CC0...that i can see on it so hopfully someone can help me>>:upset::4-thatsba


I cant stressed enough i am getting really mad about this....need HELPray:


----------



## tom21x (Aug 16, 2009)

i believe its the Siemens Ambit 60678EU if you found drives pleaseeeee help me out [email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect using Ethernet, no drivers required.


----------

